# newborn sleeps on my chest all night, is this safe?



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 2 wk old and we sleep w/ her on my chest, she on her belly. My DH is a little concerned w/ the SiDS info about babes on their bellies. This is the only way she likes to sleep... am I being unsafe?


----------



## KLBeech (Dec 10, 2004)

i did that with my first DS for 5 months!! now with my 2nd DS about half the night every night.. hes 6 mo old! I love it!


----------



## rowansmomCT (Jun 19, 2006)

mine did that for the first 2 months. He hated the criib, the basinet anything that was not us


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

No, it's fine. According the nurses in the hospital (who, as you know are NOT pro-co-sleeping or any other NFL habits...), the SIDS risk not an issue on a person's chest. Still, you wouldn't want to have a blanket between you and her...


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

The SIDS risk is lower when she is on your chest. Your breathing regulates her body and stimulates her breathing.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

This is how dd slept for nearly a year. And agreed with ASusan... your breathing stimulates/regulates her breathing. Aside from the puddle of drool in the morning, I prefer sleeping that way with newborns/infants anyway. I


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Sleeping position has nothing to do with SIDS... if that's the best way your baby sleeps, enjoy!


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

Mine did.. I used to put a pillow under each of my arms so that they could relax while my hands stayed on his little body. It was me that couldn't take it eventually, not him


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

that wont cause SIDS. they really have no idea what causes SIDS. interesting that i have heard the rate of SIDS increases at the dates of vaccinations...but what you are doing is what your baby wants.

i am a heavy sleeper but for some reason will always wake at the slightest movement of my kids.

congrats on your new baby.

rach


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome... thanks! I feel so much better!


----------



## Ruthe (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meems* 
I have a 2 wk old and we sleep w/ her on my chest, she on her belly. My DH is a little concerned w/ the SiDS info about babes on their bellies. This is the only way she likes to sleep... am I being unsafe?

Since her head is lower than her chest as she lies on the curve of YOUR chest, she doesn't have to lift her head way up above the plane of her body to turn it, the way she would on a flat surface. It's easier for her to turn her head side to side if she's lying on you.


----------



## doublesnap (Sep 11, 2006)

That's how I sleep with my 3 week old preemie, he loves it and I find that I easily wake at the slightest noise from him. I'll be sad once he no longer enjoys it.


----------



## mommywoman (Feb 15, 2004)

with my preemie too. Until she was about 2-3 months old. That was the best way for us. Felt very safe. I half sat in my bed with pillows under my arms. (Her nose was stuffed for a while). I miss that! (Now she sleeps sound cuddeled up to me, but on the mattras.)
Enjoy! And congrats!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

DS slept on his dad's chest every night until he was a few months old.







He still slept there some once he got older, just not as often. He doesn't do it anymore now though... he's too big to get comfy.


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

I wish I could sleep on my back! WAAH!! I haven't ever been able to, even when I used to lie in the sun(you know people who fall asleep in the sun while sunbathing-I know, ridiculously unhealthy, but I was young! LOL) I could NEVER sleep! It stinks! DH could sleep anywhere, in any position, but I have to be on my stomach/side with one leg curled up like a flamingo and one arm under my head(the chiropractor HATES this, but I have slept like this since I was a child! LOL)..


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

My son is 11 and slept this way for the first 6 months of his life. He is fine and healthy, I assure you.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

DS slept like this on DH's chest well after Age 1. Until Age 2.5 that was the only way he would fall asleep before we quietly transferred him to the bed.


----------



## mowilli3 (Jan 7, 2007)

we do it too!! my big 15 lb 3 month old still does it with DH and me. We just love it and so does my little guy. We did it with DD, too. She's almost two and she's healthy and wonderful. i'm going to miss it when my baby is too big for it. I just love listening to his little breath.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

thats how ds1 slept sometimes as an infant. those nights when he allowed cosleeping. I cherished those nights


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

My husband and I did this when our girls were preemies and had reflux - being on their bellies helps them digest. We'd each have one on our chest for most of the night. Be sure you are not too close to the edge of the bed. Even when she was still 1 week before her due date, my Katie managed to slither off me one night while we both slept - luckily she landed on a little ottoman next to my bed, but that was the scariest thing ever. Stay in the center of the bed!!


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

DS slept on my chest for more months than I can remember, but I slept in a recliner chair with pillows wedging my arms in place so I could hold him while we both slept. My mainstream ped never was concerned about that.


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

My little guy slept on my or my husband's chest just about every night in his first 8 weeks or so... We both miss it, he grew out of it so fast.


----------

